# Hot Head??



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

So I've been meaning to ask my vet about this, but keep forgetting! The top of Gracie's is usually warm-hot. And she's been like this pretty much since we got her. Is this normal? Or should I worry? Everything else with her seems normal. I've checked her gums before to make sure she didn't have a fever, but she looked fine. She runs around & plays like normal. And the rest of her body feels like a normal temperature...just the top of her is really warm. Anyone know anything about this??


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

90% of body heat will escape through the head (tounge belly and pads of feet are next) so during normal day your head will always feel a little warmer, dodgers head always feels hot, the vet says its normal. rosies and vixies heads are always warm but not as hot as dodgers.
we dont know if theres corolation but dodger has an open font, vixie and rosie dont, the vet wonders if that might have naything to do with his head being hotter than theirs, but shes not worried about it as long as he doesnt have a tempereature when rectally checked, and as long as the dog is acting otherwise normlaly, not to worry


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! I wondered about the open font thing, but Stewie is the one with it, not Gracie! And Stewie's head is never as hot as Gracies. But then again, he's not nearly as active! At least she's not the only one!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Rachel said,


> I've checked her gums before to make sure she didn't have a fever, but she looked fine.


I've never heard of this, but I'm new. What do you look for?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Pauline Leland said:


> Rachel said,
> 
> I've never heard of this, but I'm new. What do you look for?


Color & Temperature...Usually they're a light pinkish color. If they're darker or lighter then something is usually wrong. And if they feel really warm/hot, then they have a fever. Kind of like feeling your forehead to see if you have a fever...much easier to check at first rather than actually taking their temperature!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Rachel, thanks. 
Pauline


----------



## Sonomi Consul (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for asking the question what I wanted to ask, rachel. Ringo also has a tiny morela on his front head. I recently noticed that his head is getting very warm after exercising while his body is cold. faxywench's advice helped me stop worrying about this. Thank you.


----------



## Dempcey (Apr 16, 2020)

Had a male long coat Chi for 15 years and his head was never warm nor hot. Have a female short coat Chi now and her head has always been warm, I will say it feels "hot" when my hands are somewhat cold. She is now 23 months old. It never changes, in the sunshine, active, resting always warm! She has been checked by the Vet several times, temperature taken, neutered, . . warm head. Unless ones pup is behaving oddly, lethargic, etc I wouldn't worry. Chi's are funny little creatures. Example, I can't keep my girl OUT from underneath the covers. I don't understand how she can breath under all those covers, but she clearly does as she is still with me.


----------

